# Balluminaria Cincinnati, OH



## jhodges10 (Nov 17, 2012)

Anyone going to shoot Balluminaria at Eden Park this evening? I wanted to go but I'm suddenly flying solo and don't want to have to just babysit my gear the whole time. Wish I'd thought to set this as a meetup a couple weeks ago. If anyone in the Cincinnati area is heading to it lt me know and maybe we can put some faces with screen names.


----------



## Scuba (Feb 3, 2013)

Just saw this and I know it is clearly way late but I am in NKY and would be interested in meeting up next time or for other stuff.


----------

